# Bodensee frage



## Pudel (15. Oktober 2013)

hallo da ich wenig zeit habe werf ich mal ne frage in den Raum. ist ein tabur Yak 2 Boot tauglich für den Bodensee???
für antworten wäre ich dankbar
 grüße pu


----------



## Pudel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Noch was dazu ich hab vor mir solch ein boot selber zu bauen. Aus Sperrholz und GfK Überzug. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht mit so einem boot auf dem See?? Oder ratet ihr mir ab mit diesem boot auf den See zu fahren?


----------



## Pudel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Jetzt hab ich was gefunden was ich mir vorstelle.
Bei bateau.com das e Cat oder das Ponton CAT 20

Die müssten doch tauglich sein für den Bodensee?
Und mit nem 5 ps Motor dürften die auch fahrbar sein oder?


----------



## Pudel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Hallo bevor ich nochmal einen neuen Trööt aufmache kommt mein eigenentwurf hier mal rein.

Ich hab vor mir aus Sperrholz mit GFK überzug einen " Angelkatamaran" zu bauen.
( Bilder follgen Morgen)Wie ihr sehen könnt wird das ganze 4,25m lang und 1,70m breit die Pontons sind 50 cm hoch. Auf dem deck kommt hinten eine Sitzbank draus mit stauraum für 2 Benzinkanister links und rechts des Motors. 
Drumherum eine Rehling.
Als Motor dacht ich mir einen 5 PS Aussenborder. 
das ganze soll am ende max. 300 kg haben
Was meint ihr dazu.
Ist das ganze Bodensee tauglich?
Reicht die Motorisierung aus?

Hier hab ich noch nen Link der nahe an meine Zeichnung ran kommt 

http://www.bateau.com/studyplans/EC24_study.htm?prod=EC24


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

bei schönem wetter ist der bodensee ein see wie jeder andere auch....


zur not gibt es in jedem kaff am ufer einen hafen zum schutzsuchen etc.


kommt also drauf an was du mit dem ding machen willst.


----------



## Pudel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

zum Fischen raus fahren! 
Stelle suchen Ankern und los gehts! 
Spinnfischen oder auf Welse ansitzen!
Denk mir dass ich auf so nem Ding gut stehen kann ohne dass es hin und her kippelt.


----------



## Bodensee89 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Ich stehe hoffentlich auch bald vor einem Bootskauf für den Bodensee (Untersee).

Gegen das Kippeln werde ich mir allerdings einfach ein etwas breiteres gfk Boot kaufen.

So ein kippliges Ding wie die üblichen Fischergundeln am Bodensee wäre für mich auch nix....Ich habe mir das Crescent 465 Standart (mein Favourit) oder das Quicksilver 440 fish ausgeguckt.

Dank des guten Freibords kann es dann auch etwas welliger werden, ist sicher kein Fehler auf dem See. 

Allerdings plane ich einen  20 oder 25 PS Motor.


Solang man sicherheitshalber nicht mitten auf dem see bzw. sehr weit vom Liegeplatz /der Slipstelle etc. entfernt angelt ist erstmal alles was schwimmt geeignet....ich bin aber lieber etwas mobiler unterwegs.


----------



## Pudel (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

<Also hier hab ich mal meine Vorstellungen zu Papier gebracht!
Was meint ihr/ du Bodensee89 dazu?


----------



## Pudel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Sollte das Boot so wie ich es mir Vorstelle am Bodensee zugelassen werden?

Hab mir grad die Seite mit Bootszulassung/ Registrierung am Bodensee angeschaut.
Die ganzen Formulare und Merkblätter ist ja mächtig! 
Was habt ihr denn alles an euren Angelbooten (mit Motor 5 ps ) dran dass ihr auf dem See rumfahren könnt/dürft?


----------



## Südschwedenfan (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Hallo Pudel;

Hast Du schon ne Vorstellung, was Dich das ganze kosten soll
wenn es fertig ist.?
Vieleicht gibt es zu Deinem Vorhaben eine günstige Alternative.

Der Umbau von einem Pioner Tretboot aus PE wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, Tretlager raus und schon lässt es sich mit Motor fahren.
Ich habe so ein Ding in Schweden liegen und spiele auch mit dem Gedanken.
Bei den Alu Cat`s die ich dort liegen habe, wurden nur,
Steuerstand, Sitze, Staukästen u. Rutenhalter von mir verbaut
die Alurümpfe mit Plattform und Geländer habe ich bauen lassen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*



Pudel schrieb:


> Sollte das Boot so wie ich es mir Vorstelle am Bodensee zugelassen werden?
> 
> Hab mir grad die Seite mit Bootszulassung/ Registrierung am Bodensee angeschaut.
> Die ganzen Formulare und Merkblätter ist ja mächtig!
> Was habt ihr denn alles an euren Angelbooten (mit Motor 5 ps ) dran dass ihr auf dem See rumfahren könnt/dürft?


 
Und daran denken, dass man auf dem Bodensee nicht mit jedem X-Beliebigen Motor fahren darf, an diese werden gewisse Ansprüche gestellt:

http://www.bootsport.info/bodensee_detail.php?site_id=1&article_id=73


----------



## Pudel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Und daran denken, dass man auf dem Bodensee nicht mit jedem X-Beliebigen Motor fahren darf, an diese werden gewisse Ansprüche gestellt:
> 
> http://www.bootsport.info/bodensee_detail.php?site_id=1&article_id=73



Das mit den Motoren hab ich mir schon mal durchgelesen! Da find ich dann schon wenns soweit ist den richtigen
Danke


----------



## Pudel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Umbau ist immer so ne Sache die auch oft genug teurer wird als veranschlagt.
Ich/ wir haben uns mal ne Grenze von 500€ gesetzt. 
Noch wird geplant die Zeichnung ist nur mal ein grober Anhaltspunkt.
Mit ein paar neuen Ideen und ein bisschen Plan ändern (materialsparender in den Dimensionen) dürfte es machbar sein.

Grüße
Oli


----------



## Pudel (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> Hallo Pudel;
> 
> Hast Du schon ne Vorstellung, was Dich das ganze kosten soll
> wenn es fertig ist.?
> ...





Die Aluplatform sieht schon gut aus aber ich denke mit nem 5ps Motor wird da nicht viel gehen da es doch sicher einiges an Gewicht hat, oder irre ich mich jetzt.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Hallo Pudel;

Ein Katamaran mit den Maßen:

5,00m X 2,50m wiegt 300 Kg.

Meine sind 4,50m.X 2,30m. und dürften min. 50Kg leichter sein.
Die Dinger laufen sogar mit dem zusätzlichen E-Motor (40er,schiebt bis 1,3 to.) ganz gut.
Da es in Schweden keine Rolle spielt, habe ich sie mit 25 PS 4-takt Motoren bestückt, 15 PS würden es aber auch tun.

Da es auch auf dem Bodensee ganz schnell, ganz ruppig werden kann, sind 5 PS m.M. nach recht wenig, ausser man fährt nicht zu weit raus.

Wie ist das auf dem Bodensee geregelt, gelten dort auch die 
15 PS Führerscheinfrei, ? der normale Bootsführerschein (Binnen) ist ja dort wie ich gehört habe, auch nicht ausreichend.


----------



## Pudel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

5ps brauchst du nur anmelden also ohne Führerschein. Alles was drüber geht brauchst du ne Pappe. Meine ich gelesen zu haben.
Mit deinen ganzen alu Aufbauten Denk ich dass er so um die 250 kg kommen wird.
Schätzen kann fehlen doch ich denke dass bei mir ohne lau zwischen 180 und max. 230kg schluß sein wird!

Das mit dem weit raus fahren kann ich nicht einschätzen da ich die gewässerstruktur nicht kenne. Das wird sich weisen. Wenns in Ufer nähe gute Stellen gibt warum weit raus fahren aber wie gesagt das Weiß ich alles noch nicht


----------



## Bodensee89 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

bis 6 PS sind auf dem Bodensee Patent(Führerschein)frei.


----------



## Pudel (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

Supi dann kommt an den Katamaran ein 6 ps'ler!!!


----------



## Mollebulle (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Bodensee frage*

bei schönem wetter ist der bodensee ein see wie jeder andere auch....</p> 
Dann mußt Du mal im Sommer in den Konstanzer Trichter, wenn  die großen weissen Pötte an Dir vorbei rauschen ....Da hilft teiweise nur noch hinsitzen und die Wellen abreiten!Dann kommen noch die Freizeitkapitäne mit ihren Yachten, die wollen auch mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt, da gbt´s dann die kurzen schäumenden Wellen,  die Dich dann nur noch wehrlos an der Reling festkrallen lassen.   Also auf dem Bodensee sollte das Boot zum angeln lieber etwas größer sein (meins ist 4,80 x 1,30 x 0,30 m groß und m. E. gerade mal ausreichend)Gruß..........Molle
:q :q :q


----------

